# b STINGER



## calcuz (Jul 2, 2007)

*B-Stinger*

Go to their web site. I think you can google B-Stinger and it will get you there. The Stabalizer Company is also their handle. A lot of info about why the stinger works.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I love drunk posting!


----------

